# Durham on Revelation Volume 2 in print



## NaphtaliPress (May 7, 2021)

The Naphtali Press Special Editions series has a new addition. Volume 2 of James Durham's lectures on Revelation is now in print and available at RHB. I will mail sponsor copies next week hopefully (NPSE is supported by sponsors who make the work to create the texts which are published possible; RHB makes their money on the book sales; so go buy a copy here ).

Reactions: Like 9 | Edifying 1 | Rejoicing 2


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (May 7, 2021)

Good, but, more importantly, when does the first volume of Naphtali Press Memes go on sale?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## bookslover (May 8, 2021)

Does his commentary cover the entire book, Chris?


----------



## Scottish Presbyterian (May 8, 2021)

When does it go on sale in the UK?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (May 8, 2021)

I'm not sure. RHB handles getting copies to UK distributors. A month or two maybe? But it should be available of that I'm sure.


----------



## Poimen (May 8, 2021)

That is good timing as I am almost finished reading the first volume. I hope to purchase the second when it becomes available in Canada.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Regi Addictissimus (May 8, 2021)

I will check on Monday regarding its availability in the UK and Canada.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## KMK (May 8, 2021)

Just pre-order my two copies. Are you ahead of schedule on these, Chris?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NaphtaliPress (May 8, 2021)

KMK said:


> Just pre-order my two copies. Are you ahead of schedule on these, Chris?


I think I'm barely keeping up. I need to start volume 3 about September I think but I'm not sure it can make the same release date of May next year or not. There's no manuscript work, but the heavily researched biography and bibliography and all the indexing for the three volumes appear in volume 3. So, we'll see if that work beats doing the 17th century transcription work and editing (probably, but indexing is tedious in its own right).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Josh Williamson (May 8, 2021)

Scottish Presbyterian said:


> When does it go on sale in the UK?


Eden and CLC are both saying it'll be available from 29th May. I plan to pre-order through one of them.


----------



## KMK (May 18, 2021)

I got my two copies already and they look great!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

